# Specialized, Marin, Bianchi, Troger - Which one would You choose?



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd like to ask Your opinion, Your choice... and maybe sg about why!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

1, 2, or 4 all look good. Which one is your size? The Spec and Troger are going to be pretty different sizes.

The Spec and the Marin look to be in good shape. I don't know Troger but it looks like a mix of XTR parts, and the rigid fork is better than melted elastomers. The Spec is DX, so the Marin might be the happy medium with XT. It looks like a solid ride, and you could sell the Manitou for something else pretty easily.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

My order would be:
1) Troger
2) Marin
3) Stump
4) Bianchi

That's just my "gut" ranking based on a first glance at each.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt H. said:


> My order would be:
> 1) Troger
> 2) Marin
> 3) Stump
> ...


Because of XTR, XT, DX groupsets?


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> 1, 2, or 4 all look good. Which one is your size? The Spec and Troger are going to be pretty different sizes.
> 
> The Spec and the Marin look to be in good shape. I don't know Troger but it looks like a mix of XTR parts, and the rigid fork is better than melted elastomers. The Spec is DX, so the Marin might be the happy medium with XT. It looks like a solid ride, and you could sell the Manitou for something else pretty easily.


So You say that Marin with XT is better than Troger with XTR?

And what about that Bianchi?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Do all the shocks work? Which one fits you? What do you want to use it for---trails, commuting, pulling a trailer, selling it to someone else? etc etc...


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

drotos.toth said:


> Because of XTR, XT, DX groupsets?


Troger seems pretty rare here, and I'd have to factor in the XTR, plus the fat tubes look cool. That Marin just has an intangible quality that appeals to me--it looks like a bike I'd like to ride, and the XT is a bonus. I'd go for that Stumpjumper in a second if the price was right, placing it third on my list certainly is not to disparage it. My ranking the Bianchi last is (again) just a personal aesthetic thing...


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Do all the shocks work? Which one fits you? What do you want to use it for---trails, commuting, pulling a trailer, selling it to someone else? etc etc...


I think all shocks work. All of them fits me, maybe the Troger is a bit larger... I'd like to use it for trails, xc training and xc racing, marathon...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I like old Marins, and that looks like a Team, so probably Prestige tubed. In truth though the Stumpy (also Prestige) will be hard to beat for ride quality, and assuming both the Manitou and Future Shock are working as they should the FS will outperform the Manitou every time.

The Troger is old school aluminum, good for commuting and probably nothing else. The Bianchi I don't know, but the parts look lower end and the frame doesn't appear to be corrected for suspension - even that short little 'Zocchi.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> I like old Marins, and that looks like a Team, so probably Prestige tubed. In truth though the Stumpy (also Prestige) will be hard to beat for ride quality, and assuming both the Manitou and Future Shock are working as they should the FS will outperform the Manitou every time.
> 
> The Troger is old school aluminum, good for commuting and probably nothing else. The Bianchi I don't know, but the parts look lower end and the frame doesn't appear to be corrected for suspension - even that short little 'Zocchi.


Yeah, I think that is a Marin Team Issue from 93-94.

The Bianchi has a complete XT groupset, and this is the original fork...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

drotos.toth said:


> Yeah, I think that is a Marin Team Issue from 93-94.
> 
> The Bianchi has a complete XT groupset, and this is the original fork...


Yeah, but it's those skinny (M739) XT bits, never looks as good as M730

You sure on that fork? head angle looks awful slack. Maybe it's just the picture.

Never owned a Team Marin, owned a few steel Stumpys though, worst thing Spec. ever did, going to alloy on the Stumpy, those Direct Drive frames ride so well.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> Yeah, but it's those skinny (M739) XT bits, never looks as good as M730


And what about the XTR on the Troger? 



mechagouki said:


> You sure on that fork? head angle looks awful slack. Maybe it's just the picture.


I think the Bianchi is a modified (maybe European) version of this model:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=Bianchi&Model=Grizzly+RC&Type=bike



mechagouki said:


> Never owned a Team Marin, owned a few steel Stumpys though, worst thing Spec. ever did, going to alloy on the Stumpy, those Direct Drive frames ride so well.


So that was a good frame from Specialized. I think they have the same Tange Prestige frameset. The Marin has a longer top tube.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely Marin, is that Ti?

It's funny that I see almost same bike with that Marin but it was Merlin titanium.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

jackspade said:


> Definitely Marin, is that Ti?
> 
> It's funny that I see almost same bike with that Marin but it was Merlin titanium.


No, Tange Prestige. But I saw that Merlin titanium, too...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Marin.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd have to combine all 4 bikes to get something I'd be ok with. As they sit, I'd pick none.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd have to combine all 4 bikes to get something I'd be ok with. As they sit, I'd pick none.


Ok, what would you combine? I'd like to ask Your opinion, Your choice... and maybe sg about why!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Based on what I can see (and ignoring sizing/fit discrepancies)....

Bianchi frame. XTR from the Troger, fork from the Marin, saddle from the Stumpy.
I'd need to see headsets and wheelsets up close.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like Araya RM-395 rims and XT-730/732 hubs on the Marin. My pick would be the Marin if you're looking for a rider and racer, followed by the Specialized. Go with the Specialized if you're _really_ going to ride it through muddy conditions or just plain riding it day in and day out (like commuting). The Deore DX groupset will hold up really well and you won't get as upset when the surface finish deteriorates due to knocks & scrapes that are inevitable when you ride off road, e.g: scraping the ends of crank arms on rocks and logs, sticks going for the rear derailleur, heel rub on the crank arms.

The Troger would be good if you wanted the XTR groupset. I think Troger was an oddball brand out of Austria, it may have been mentioned on Retrobike.

Oh yes, make sure the basic dimensions of the bike fits you; for example the Marin is useless if the top tube is too long and you feel painfully stretched out, yet the Specialized maybe 'just right' in this regard. No use in crunching your nuts on the top tube if you need to bale out quickly either just because the bloody bike has XTR; I recall test riding a 1992 Cannondale that was too big for me and _nearly_ doing that.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Bianchi frame. XTR from the Troger, fork from the Marin, saddle from the Stumpy. I'd need to see headsets and wheelsets up close.


You are the only one, who would choose the Bianchi... at least the frame! Why?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

drotos.toth said:


> You are the only one, who would choose the Bianchi... at least the frame! Why?


thats easy

celeste + lugs.

but I thought you werent selling?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you should sell the Marin. It doesn't fit you.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmmm...is this an indirect attempt to get feedback on the Bianchi you were discussing specifically in another thread? Probably not, but the Marin would be the only one I would want.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

N10S said:


> Hmmm...is this an indirect attempt to get feedback on the Bianchi you were discussing specifically in another thread? Probably not, but the Marin would be the only one I would want.


I just would like to know Your opinion. (And i like to talk about retro bikes...  )

Anyway, I couldn't identify the Bianchi in the another thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Celeste is the fastest color. Duh.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Rumpfy said:


> Celeste is the fasted color. Duh.


My vote, based on frame only is 1, Bianchi 2, Marin. I don't care for the others. The 'Zoke fork on the Bianchi looks too tall, knocking the geometry out of whack, even though it probably only has 50mm of travel.

I have a 89 Team Marin and love the ride, but like the tubing and numbers of the Bianchi better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vader said:


> I have a 89 Team Marin and love the ride, but like the tubing and numbers of the Bianchi better.


That was my thinking too.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Specialized doesn't get enough love. I think of those four, good chance it probably has the best ride.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Celeste is the fasted color. Duh.


I was going to make a pastel lycra joke, but it looks like you already outed yourself.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Specialized doesn't get enough love. I think of those four, good chance it probably has the best ride.


I had one about a year or two older. Not a bad bike, but not lights out either.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

drotos.toth said:


> I just would like to know Your opinion. (And i like to talk about retro bikes...  )
> 
> Anyway, I couldn't identify the Bianchi in the another thread.


Fair enough... sorry for the left-handed jab.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Keep the bike that fits you the best.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hard to best a bike that keeps you fit.

(keep the one you'll ride most)


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got the Marin and the Bianchi...  

I've changed the Manitou Answer to a rigid Cannondale Pepperoni, because the problems with the elastomer. (And I'd like to use the bike, for cyclocross races, for example. )


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That fork is the opposite of a good idea on that frame.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

richieb said:


> That fork is the opposite of a good idea on that frame.


Ditto.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

A Tange superlight or maybe a switchblade fork would be a good rigid choice for that Marin.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

babbalanja said:


> A Tange superlight or maybe a switchblade fork would be a good rigid choice for that Marin.


Sure! But I couldn't have any... yet. I'd like to get a fork about 800g weight. But I'd like to use the bike until that. (Cannondale Pepperoni is a little bit rigid on offroad.)


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Just for you to know, the Bianchi was a lower end model. High end bikes have the NTH label... Freccia celeste (Celeste Arrow) was honest steel, but no Columbus tubing...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I would of picked the Marin and Specialized, but most steel bikes are acceptable.


----------

